# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: درخواست ایجاد بخش های "برنامه نویسی آندروید و آیفون" در بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل + انتقاد

## CYCLOPS

با سلام

همون طور که میدونید سیستم عامل های موبایل تو چند سال گذشته تغییرات بسیاری کردند متاسفانه بخش های سایت خودشون رو با این تغییرات آپدیت نکردند و آپدیت نشدن تو دنیای کامپیوتر محکوم به فسیل شدن هست همون اتفاقی که الان برای بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل سایت افتاده همین موضوع باعث شد خود من به شخصه رو هرچی سایت برنامه نویس حساب کنم روی بخش برنامه نویسی موبایل حساب باز نکنم

*خواستم دو تا خواهش داشته باشم :*
اولا اینکه خواهشا برای ایجاد بخش های مناسب برای برنامه نویسی موبایل یه فکری بکنید
مثلا بخش برنامه نویسی *آندروید* یا *آیفون* یا *ویندوز فون* واقعا نبودشون برای برنامه نویس های موبایل حس میشه و همین کمبود بخش ها است که باعث شده سوالات اونا به صورت بی نظم تو بخش *برنامه نویسی موبایل* قرار بگیره در حالی که اصلا فاز این سیستم عامل ها و برنامه نویسیشون کاملا با هم متفاوت هست.

خواهش دومم اینکه یه فکری برای* تغییر مدیر بخش* "برنامه نویسی موبایل کنید" مدیر یه بخش حداقل باید تو بخش حضور داشته باشه من که به شخصه هر بار آخرین ورود جناب *noorsoft* رو تو پروفایلشون دیدم مربوط به حداقل یک ماه پیش بوده مثل حالا که آخرین ورودشون مربوط به *جمعه 03 دی 1389* هست (امروز : 24.11.1389)
امیدوارم از دست من دلخور نشن ولی واقعا حضور مدیر بخش تو بخش موبایل حس نمیشه یه وقتایی چند روز میگذره و پست های غیر مرتبط و اسپم و ... تو بخش کپک میزنن ولی هیچ کس کوچکترین نگاهی بهشون نمیکنه
*سوالات هم که بماند*
من به شخصه سعی میکنم در حد توان و زمانی که دارم به سوالات پاسخ بدم ولی به عنوان مثال سوالات خودم همه بی جواب هستن (امضا بنده یه بخشی از تاپیک های بی جواب هست که میتونید به عنوان دلیل صحبت هام مشاهده کنید)
به نظر من (امیدوارم نظر سایرین هم همینطور باشه) مدیر بخش هایی که فعالیت کمتری دارند باید یه مقدار تلاش کنند تا حداقل بازدهی بخش های زیر نظارتشون به صفر نرسه و بخش حداقل علائم حیاتی ممکن رو داشته باشه

امیدوارم این تاپیک به نتیجه برسه و به لیست تاپیک های بی جواب بنده اضافه نشه
پیشاپیش ممنون از توجهتون  :چشمک:

----------


## Slytherin

من هم کاملا موافقم،
من به شخصه خیلی به برنامه نویسی موبایل علاقه دارم، اما حقیقتا هر وقت خواستم که به سراغش بروم بیشتر گیج شده ام...

----------


## hesamy2004

من هم قبلاً بطور خصوصی پیشنهاد داده بودم ولی ظاهراً مورد توجه قرار نگرفت.

انشالله با درخواست و هدایت شما و حمایت سایر دوستان انجام بشه. منم با پیشنهاد شما کاملاً موافقم   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:

----------


## mahdi68

قبلا پیشنهاد ایجاد بخش آندروید مطرح شد که مدیران مخالفت کردن

----------


## Bahman7

واقعا این بخش خیلی نیازه، مسئولین محترم لطفا اقدام کنن

----------


## hesamy2004

> قبلا پیشنهاد ایجاد بخش آندروید مطرح شد که مدیران مخالفت کردن


دلیلش رو عنوان نکردند!
حداقل بهتر بود برای احترام به نظر درخواست کننده، یک جوابی میدادند.  :متفکر: 
به درخواست من که جوابی داده نشد، انشالله اینجا علت عدم قبول و ایجاد بخش های مورد نظر را اعلام کنند.  :افسرده:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

وقتی هنوز تعداد افراد متمایل به فعالیت در بخش های برنامه نویسی موبایل زیاد نیست افزودن بخش های خاص تکنولوژی های موبایل اخرش مثل گذشته منتهی به یک تالار خلوت با کمتر از 20 پست خواهد شد. شاید بفرمائید چند نفر هستید که کلی سوال در این زمینه دارید، اما کسی هم خواهد بود که تخصص کافی برای پاسخ دادن به چنین سوالاتی داشته باشد و در برنامه نویس نیز حضور داشته باشد؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> وقتی هنوز تعداد افراد متمایل به فعالیت در بخش های برنامه نویسی موبایل زیاد نیست افزودن بخش های خاص تکنولوژی های موبایل اخرش مثل گذشته منتهی به یک تالار خلوت با کمتر از 20 پست خواهد شد. شاید بفرمائید چند نفر هستید که کلی سوال در این زمینه دارید، اما کسی هم خواهد بود که تخصص کافی برای پاسخ دادن به چنین سوالاتی داشته باشد و در برنامه نویس نیز حضور داشته باشد؟


ممنون از توجهتون آقای کرامتی
مسلما بحث موبایل بحث جذابی هست و همون طور که گفتم در صورتی که یه مدیر دلسوز بالا سره بخش موبایل باشه + بخش های لازمه وجود داشته باشند به نظرم میتونه حداقل جایگاه بهتری از وضعیت فعلی داشته باشه
از طرفی بچه های فعال تو این حوزه کم نیستند البته نبود بخش های قوی تو سایت باعث شده بخش موبایل سایت با تمام جذابیت ذاتی و پتانسیلی که داره به اندازه سایر بخش های سایت مخاطب نداشته باشه و عملا بیشتر برنامه نویسای این حوزه برن سراغ منابع انگلیسی و فروم های خارجی ولی به نظرم اگر باز هم در مورد بخش موبایل کم توجهی بشه چند وقت دیگه سایت به خودش میاد و میبینه در زمینه موبایل حرفی برای گفتن نداره
همین *hesamy2004 یا* *kia1349* در زمینه آندروید حرف برای گفتن دارند (بماند که *kia1349* عزیز شاید اگر بخش آندروید داشتیم تو همین سایت همکاری میکرد و به سایت http://and-roid.ir نمیرفت اینجوریه که جای جذب افراد فعال داریم بیشتر از دستشون میدیم)
در نهایت به نظرم بخش آندروید و آیفون و ویندوز فون و ... هرچقدر هم کم فعالیت کنه از بخش هایی مثل ExtJS و    Yahoo  User Interface Library (YUI) و Zend  Framework و ... که جمعا ده تا تاپیک توش نیست فعالتر خواهد بود (همین الانش کلی سوال و آموزش و ... در مورد آندروید و سیستم عامل های دیگه هست) از طرفی فراموش نکنید که دیگه مرز بین موبایل و کامپیوتر تقریبا از بین رفته و با اومدن Tablet ها عملا بحث برنامه نویسی آندروید یا iOS دیگه محدود به موبایل نیست و بخش های مرتبط با این سیستم عامل ها میتونند طیف زیادی از کاربران رو جذب کنند.

در هر حال با توجه به پیشرفت دنیای موبایل و Tablet PC ها ؛ به عنوان کاربر سایت و کسی که در این زمینه فعالیت میکنم و همیشه شاهد کم لطفی نسبت به این حوزه بودم وظیفم بود بود بگم که سایت در این زمینه ها نیاز به توجه *ویژه* داره و اگرنه تمام کاربرای خودش در این بخش ها رو از دست میده حالا هر طور که صلاح میدونید تصمیم گیری و برنامه ریزی بفرمائید

یــــــــــــــــا حــــــــــــــــــــــق

----------


## vcldeveloper

من با پیشنهاد ایجاد تالار برای اندروید و آیفون موافق هستم، ولی به شرطی که حداقل دو - سه نفر وجود داشته باشند که در این زمینه اطلاعات کافی داشته باشند، و حاضر به همکاری در اون تالارها باشند.



> همین *hesamy2004 یا* *kia1349* در زمینه آندروید حرف برای گفتن دارند (بماند که *kia1349* عزیز شاید اگر بخش آندروید داشتیم تو همین سایت همکاری میکرد و به سایت http://and-roid.ir نمیرفت اینجوریه که جای جذب افراد فعال داریم بیشتر از دستشون میدیم)


بله، آقا کیا ظاهرا خیلی در حوزه اندروید فعال هستند  :لبخند:  مثل اینکه بازار فاکس پرو کساد شده  :چشمک:  اگر حاضر به همکاری بشند، با توجه به سوابق مدیریتی شان در همین سایت، گزینه بسیار مناسبی برای مدیریت تالار اندروید می تونند باشند.

----------


## franchesco

با سلام

من یک سوال دارم ؟
آیا واقعا روزی که سایت برنامه نویس راه اندازی شد در ضمینه های مختلف به اندازه کافی متخصص وجود داشت که به سوالات جواب بدن ؟ بی شک نه ! همه شما ها یک روزی با همین سایت شروع کردین و همه از هم چیزایی رو یاد گرفتیم و بعضی وقتا سوالی که پرسیده میشه رو هم نمیدونیم ! ولی چون تازگی داره میریم دنباش و پیداش میکنیم و به سوال کننده هم کمک میکنیم.

ما در دنیای کامپیوتر با سرعت واقعا زیادی روبرو هستیم ! اگه امروز ما بشینیم و صبر کنیم تا یک نفر فرد خبره بیاد و به داد ما برسه نتیجه این میشه که این تالار هیچ زمان تشکیل نمیشه ! الان برنامه نویسی برای سیستم عامل های Android , Iphone خیلی خیلی داغه ! 

چرا ؟ 

چون که اگر شما یک ایده جدید و به هر شکی اپلیکیشنی رو بنویسی که ازش استقبال بشه شما اونو روی اینترنت قرار بدی و با فروش اون پول زیادی نصیب شما میشه (گرچه برای ما ایرانی ها مشکلاتی وجود داره اما شدنی هست)

من به شخصه ویدئو های آموزشی Android , Iphone رو به دوستان قول میدم که در این سایت آپلود کنم ! ولی تا تالاری ایجاد نشه مکانی هم برای قرار گرفتنش وجود نداره و در نتیجه هیچ پیشرفتی هم حاصل نمیشه !


من به شخصه به مدیران پیشنهاد میکنم به تکنولوژی های نوظهور اهمیت بیشتری بدن تا حداقل بستری برای رشد برای اون ظمینه فراهم بشه ! 

با تشکر

----------


## Bahman7

منتظر جواب آقای کرامتی عزیز هستیم.

----------


## khasteh

خوب مثل اینکه این بخش‏ها با عنایت مدیران به تالار اضافه شد. از همه دوستان و مدیران کمال تشکر را دارم. به امید  پست‏های فعال و پویا در این دو بخش

----------


## CYCLOPS

از همین جا از توجه مدیران عزیز و ایجاد این تالار ها تشکر میکنم امیدوارم  بخش های خوبی از آب در بیاد  :چشمک:

----------


## CYCLOPS

خیلی خوشحالم که این تاپیک به نتیجه رسید و بخش های آندروید و آیفون و ویندوز موبایل ایجاد شد و به خاطر توجه مدیران محترم در این مورد ازشون متشکرم ولی بخش دوم این تاپیک که انتقادی به مدیریت بخش موبایل بود نه در موردش صحبتی شد و نه به نتیجه ای رسید
بعد از اون نزدیک به دو هفته میشه که چند تا تاپیک تکراری تو بخش موبایل ایجاد شده شخصا نزدیک به 4 بار اون تاپیک ها رو گزارش دادم و امروز هم به جناب *DelphiAssistant* پیغام خصوصی دادم که تاپیک های زیر تکراری هست حتی خود ایجاد کننده تاپیک هم درخواست کردن که تاپیک های اضافی شون حذف بشه ولی بعد از نزدیک دو هفته و کلی گزارش و پست و پیغام خصوصی بازم کسی اقدامی نکرده *میشه خواهش کنم* مدیران عزیز واضح و روشن بگن وظیفه مدیر یه بخش چیه ؟؟
شاید اینجوری کاربران بخش موبایل هم سطح توقعاتشون رو با این موضوع هماهنگ کنند

اینم اون سه تا تاپیک تکراری :
*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                نصب Windows Mobile 6 Professional SDK                                            * 

*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            نصب Windows Mobile 6 Professional SDK*

*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            نصب Windows Mobile 6 Professional SDK*

----------


## CYCLOPS

جناب موسوی لطف کردند اون تاپیک ها رو حدف کردند و همین جا ازشون تشکر میکنم ولی گویا هیچ کدوم از مدیران قصد ندارند در مورد انتقاد به مدیریت بخش موبایل کوچکترین حرفی بزنند
فقط من دلیلش رو نمیدونم
وقتی کاربری قوانین رو رعایت نمیکنه باهاش برخورد میشه من به عنوان یه عضو کوچیک این سایت انتظار دارم با کوتاهی مدیران هم برخورد بشه و یا حداقل اگر برخوردی نیست دلیلش گفته بشه تا نکته مبهمی باقی نمونه

در هر حال بنده دیگه سعی میکنم در مورد این قضیه پافشاری نکنم
صلاح مملکت خویش ..........................................

----------

